# Machine for espresso only household



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all

I'm looking to upgrade from my trusty old Gaggia coffee deluxe (I thought it was a classic until the other day when gaggiamanualservice disabused me of that notion







)

The budget isn't too much of an issue (I figure if we keep this for 14 years like the Gaggia it kind of averages out. At least that's what I'm telling myself).

I've been doing a bit of homework through the amazing amount of info on this forum and read about the different types of machines.

It seems that the HX type is tricker to handle, and the double boiler is easier but typically more expensive.

My household is all non-dairy, so there's no danger of any milky drinks, apart from visitors so I wonder if I'm paying for something I don't need with a double boiler...

So I was just wondering if there's a cracker of a machine out there that is particularly good for espresso when you don't much care about steaming milk.

Many thanks

Roger


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like you might be a Rancilio Silvia man or an Isomac Zaffiro (e61 group!!!) man.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Heavenly or Cherub. Both look fantastic with commercial quality group heads that make very consistent espresso, and has the option to make steamed milk (should you ever need it!!)

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html

Andy


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If money were no object then a 1 group Kees van der westen Speedster .......(insert homer simpson hmmmm)

However it sounds like there are loads of options available for your needs sub 1k. Try Bella Baristas website


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If you really are non-dairy then the Isomac Zaffiro that Fatboyslim mentioned is probably the best you can buy. It is considerably more expensive than other single boiler dual use machines e.g. Gaggia Classic or even the Rancillio Silvia but that extra money is buying a bigger boiler and e61 group head (and lots of shiny metal







).

If you like the idea of double boiler machines then perhaps consider the Fracino Piccino which is a double boiler machine available for slightly more than the Rancillio Silvia.

Heat exchangers actually are not that bad really - I drink mostly espresso and love mine. It just takes a little thought and understanding of what is going on inside the machine.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> If money were no object then a 1 group Kees van der westen Speedster .......(insert homer simpson hmmmm)
> 
> However it sounds like there are loads of options available for your needs sub 1k. Try Bella Baristas website


Well. That fancy named machine is a bit, shiny. It's magpie bait. I think I require one.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This tops the speedster in design...in my opinion.

Although the speedster obviously goes to a lot of effort to look good,

something about the ordered layout of the Roma does it for me.










Talking prices the cheapest I found a Zaffiro for is £690 from here

A Silvia is about £425 but you'd need an Auber PID costing around £100-150 for optimum espresso awesomeness, depending on which one you choose.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

That Roma is some smooth looking machine - and they do a one group machine as well (that info is now stored in my lottery-win-list). Interesting to see, when you see pictures of it from the other side, that the group head appears to be a standard E-61 with the lever hole blanked off.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I noticed this too. The Roma and Verona both have e61 group heads with the TCS versions (Temperature Control System) having a dedicated brew boiler with PID and brew water pre-heat via heat exchange through the steam boiler prior to entering brew boiler. Is the drool apparent


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone know the price of that bad boy (Roma)?

I saw a three group Verona and guess how many PIDs it had....3!!!!

If one were to win the lottery I think one would need a 3 group machine just because one can!

You could make three different coffees at three different temperatures!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

No price but here is the brochure:

http://www.sanremouk.com/brochures/roma.pdf

I wonder what the price difference between the TCS (double boiler) and non-TCS (HX) is?


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

So, reading all about the Isomac Zaffiro - probably the best way to spend a Saturday morning, next to actually drinking espresso from one. Thanks a lot for all the ideas folks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you haven't already read this review definitely check it out.

Speaks very highly of the Zaffiro. You can even adjust the brew temperature!

For a pure shot drinker with a deep pocket, definitely the best choice imo.


----------



## scotspresso (Feb 28, 2012)

That was the review actually - incredible site - truly a coffee geek. And they do love the Zaffiro.


----------

